# Oskar Emil Timepieces



## LondonMX (Apr 14, 2003)

i bought these watches off an auction site last year as i thought they looked pretty good.. i have since learnt they are a cheapo scam type thing

http://www.oskar-emil.co.uk/

here are the watches i bought - cost me Â£97 for both of em









series 800 - http://www.oskar-emil.co.uk/series800/series800.html

caesium - http://www.oskar-emil.co.uk/caesiumle/caesiumle.html

has anyone seen these before.. any idea what make of quartz movement they have in them. how long they last for? overall are the watches nice or reasonable or crap??

me and my dodgy watch purchases


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't be nice about this, they are utter junk! Along with most of these"RRP Â£500" sort of thing on ebum!

Peter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Probably got 0 jewel Miyotas in 'em


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Hello London MX

Why don't You sign your name, bit more personal.

On the watch front, if you're not sure of a future purchase why don't you ask the advice of the regulars here?

You could do a lot worse!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think you are being very unfair to this old watchmaking house.

I myself own a Kraug Bauman timepiece which is made in the same factory as the Oskar Emil and to the same high specification.

The great thing about these watches is that one can get them greatly reduced from there RRP of Â£5-700 due to the fact that you can buy them "direct" and thus avoid the extortionate overheads associated with the high street.

I bought my Kraug for Â£75 which is amazing value.

Show me a similar quality watch like Oris or even Omega for that great value price and I'll eat my Seiko's


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy,

I hope you are being "tongue in cheek"

There is no way I would give .7 pence for either of the brands mentioned.

They are complete and utter rubbish. They look hideous, they feel hideous. I do not know of reputable establishment that sells them.

"Direct" means that some dodgy bloke sells them from a market stall, car boot sale, or office sale etc....

They are complete and utter SH*TE !!!!

I can think of no reason for owning one, other than to take pleasure from its destruction.

If you really did pay Â£75.00 for one , then I am sorry. But do not labour under the misapprehension that you have a bargain. It is the nastiest kind of garbage it is possible to put on your wrist and you have my sympathy. Please do not be taken in again. There are many people here who will advise on how best to spend Â£75.00.

Regards.

Eric.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

eric... hes just joking.... if andy was being serious, I'll eat his seikos!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nashers on standby!!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

eeewww... have a look at this one on the bay. The bracelet is corroding from the wearer's sweat!!

mat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What a load of SH*TE.

A correct summary eloquently written by Eric.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

London MX, take some advice from Neil, if your not shure on a buy,ask, their are a lot of sharks on the Auction sites and it`s easy to make a misstake or get taken for a ride, b.f.n. fred.

Hi Griff, can i have the Batman on loan while your in India, fred.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

(warning: might be a bit rude







)

take some advice from the love calculator. Put your name in and the name of the watch/motorbike/gun you're thinking about buying, or even a girl your thinking about asking out  and it'll give you advice..... its a load of old rubbish but probably a lot more trustworthy than what the people on ebay say anyways


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fred,

Yer can now Robin, permanent, so long as you remember who's Batman!!


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

I just entered Batman & Robin in Mat's "love calculator"







but they only scored 35%!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well......that just worries me all to hell


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff,

How can you possibly imply that such ***** watches contain a movement of such quality as a Miyota? - sort yourself out!!............









These watches are in the same vein as Krug Baumen and as others have said, are rubbish....I can pick them up for Â£20 each brand new, but would not waste my time. If anyone believes the rrp of Â£500+, they must be a filling short of a sandwich!.

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We've been through all this lark with Miyotas. The 0 jewel QUARTZ Miyotas with pressed together plastic plates are AS FAR AS I AM concerned, a load of utter SH*TE.

As regards jewelled mechanical Miyota movements, I think the Seikos are better.

The rotor assembly for a start doesn't look as good as the Seiko, and I think the latter is a better made and put together movement.

My Seiko SKX779, with its 7S26A is excellent, and gains just 2 s per day, straight out of the box, and I'm delighted with it. I may have been lucky this time that it's had no need to be regulated, but I am convinced now that this is a very tough and hard working movement that will probably last a very long time. But PLEASE, dont ask me to say Miyotas are great movements!


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Have any of you come across "Zeitner" or "Klaus Kobec", which are marketed in the UK on a similar "direct sales" basis? They claim to have a Swiss quartz movement, although on one model they claim to have a French quartz movement







I became suspicious when I couldn't find any normal retail outlet for them, and also because I just can't imagine anyone selling a genuine, for example, Â£535 watch for Â£119 .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A bloke at work asked me to change a battery for him in one of these Zeitners. It had a French quartz movement. I think it was 1, or 2 jewels. It looked better than a 0 jewel Miyota, but not much.

I think we are right to steer any newcomers away from ALL these type of watches, which is one huge scam. I detest this kind of deception. You see these watches advertised in some quite respectable magazines.

The trick is to buy a good vintage Swiss incabloc mechanical off Roy for as little as Â£39!!!


----------



## LondonMX (Apr 14, 2003)

ok so im guessing u guys dont like oskar emil watches im getting subtle vibes!!!









ive managed to sell the caesuem to some bloke for Â£50 which means i lost Â£16 on it...still trying to sell the other one

i will learn from my mistake


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff,

With regard to my comment on the 17th on Miyota, you should know me by now, - I was winding you up!. Couldn't you tell?.

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry,

You're right, I should have realised, but I just hate those cheapo QUARTZ movements.

Best Wishes,

Griff.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sense a hint of jealousy here.

Could it be that this maligning of such superb timepieces as Zeitner, Klaus Kobec and Kraug Bauman stem from the fact that they can produce a top quality product and sell it at a fraction of the cost of other similar brands.

Me Thinks Yes









Just look at the price you can buy one for.

Now look at the cost of the equivilent Omega







or Oris









No comparison. In fact it makes you wonder how much of what you are paying for these brands is pure profit.

I think Roy should seriously think about stocking these underrated and fine brands.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Even I'm not falling for that one...........but nice try


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

DAMN 

Actually I was offered a Kraug in S. Mimms services some time ago and thought it looked nice.

OK Honesty time.

I bought it for Â£50 after he showed me the add in BMW car magazine, but that was long before I got into watches. HONEST.

I gave it to my Brother in law as a birthday present but I never see it being worn. How embarassing.

No piss taking if you please.










I'm being honest at least.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope it squirts water at you when you look at it!?


----------



## malky1422 (Apr 25, 2018)

Okay, I am replying to a very old topic here.But... I have just joined this forum and am not really a watch person. Way back in 1999 around summer time, my son who had just started work brought a sample and catalouge home for Oskar Emil watches, a guy that had gone to his works as a rep selling them. From memory, they were around £60/£70 each. The lad got one a white dialled Cesium, I had the same, a blue dial plus a casablanca. The father in law bought one similar to a casablanca. After the frst set of batteries ran out after around 3 years, these were replaced and ran out again around 4 years ago, meaning to replace them but didnt....untill last week for my sons wedding. I wanted to wear the Casablanca, and so replaced the batteries in both watches.This also prompted me to search Oskar Emil on the net as I didnt have PCs back in 1999. Well they are still going strong, look very reasonable quality, and at the price paid I think pretty good although I would not pay the silly MRP prices. I know the father in law wears his a lot and its still going stong, and I am pretty sure my son does as well. All in all this was a purchase made 19 years ago. I cant really understand the critisisms here, are there chinese copies of these. We have had no corrosion or failures, and from searches I have found the company is based in the London area, and that they have Japanese movements. All I can say is we have been very pleased with our watches and if they were to pack in now, we have had our moneys worth...however they are still pretty much good as the day they were bought.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Only one experience......very ugly, very poor quality, very Chinese. Sorry :huh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

RWP said:


> Only one experience......very ugly, very poor quality, very Chinese. Sorry :huh:


 Yes, rubbish, just like Krug-Baumen. 

I'd prefer to buy an Casio or a Timex, at least you get your money's worth. :yes:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

malky1422 said:


> Okay, I am replying to a very old topic here.But... I have just joined this forum and am not really a watch person.
> 
> ...however they are still pretty much good as the day they were bought.


 What an interesting first post for a new member to make.... :hmmm9uh: Literally a 15 year old thread/topic brought back from the catacombs ... to defend a brand. Hm.

Oh, wait. :huh: I did that when I joined, I found discussions of a Seiko H558 here and joined so I could a) join those discussions and thank the members for the background info and b) continue participating to the discomfort of some members both old and new. Not so odd after all I guess....

Anyhoo, welcome to the forum, Malky. Glad to hear all those watches continued serving so well, even a cheap watch that lasts can be a trusted friend. :yes:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

You got (b) right then! :laughing2dw:


----------



## malky1422 (Apr 25, 2018)

I nust have something wronge then, as they look OK and have worked for years for lttle money, however I am no expert on watches....now my Hi Fi is very different and

Sorry caught a key, as I was saying

I suppose I would put down many peoples systems that they think are OK....so I do understand....ignorance is bliss and all that.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't let the comments bother you, some watch aficionados get a little snobby about affordable brands despite the fact that even affordable watches can be well suited to purpose and serve the owner for a significant time. Some watches don't exhibit a lot of investment in design and execution, but not all watch owners expect that, so there's no fault or failure.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Lol, just looking up the thoughts on my watches and wow.. this forum doesn't pull punches.

I have a OE 800, its a decent solid watch that looks OK I guess. For £20 it has lasted.. oh let me see.. 7 years.. plus a £5 battery swap.. thats about £3.50 per year. TBH if it had even a low quality hand wind movement this would double its worth BUT..

People blasting out at this low cost reliable watch should think twice. Nobody is denying there are better watches out there.. I personally have more expensive watches that have less quality in their builds.

Is it a good watch, no, not really. Has it been worth £3.50 a year.. yes. I can slap it on my arm and ignore it, go jogging etc and not have to worry about it and it still tells the time in a relatively bullet proof decent looking case with nice heavy solid strap.

Is it an omega (is it even a £500 timepiece)? Not a chance, but I wouldn't take one of those jogging.. and while I'm out jogging.. how would I know what time it was?

The real question i think about is..

Will I pay for another battery for it?

Probably.


----------

